# LA Peppermint Patti confirmed in foal...



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LA Peppermint Patti (Patti Wax) 











is confirmed in foal to Skip N My Assets for a 2016 foal! WOOT! 










Just think Buckskin, Tobi, don't care what sex as long as its healthy. :runninghorse2:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

think you got a picture swapped, as the mare in this post looks identical to the stallion in your other post!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> think you got a picture swapped, as the mare in this post looks identical to the stallion in your other post!


LOL! Not sure how that happened, it's fixed now.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

oh lovely! and makes the tobi comment make a lot more sense too.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> oh lovely! and makes the tobi comment make a lot more sense too.


Yeah, it was a little left of center with the other pic in there! She's only heterozygous for tobi, but she's thrown it in her previous foal, so.....fingers crossed!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice. So much to look forward to.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just got back from her 65 day check and it's a filly! They're practicing their later gestation US, so we'll go back for 120 days check and see if they can confirm it's a filet then. OK, so here's the wish list. Big and pretty like momma, muscle-y like dad and buckskin thanks to dad's creme gene. Crossing fingers for ALL that! :gallop:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Just curious, do your vets ultra sound for the sex? Or is there another method?

I bet the baby will be pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Drifting said:


> Just curious, do your vets ultra sound for the sex? Or is there another method?
> 
> I bet the baby will be pretty pretty pretty.


Yes, they ultrasounded her today. At 65 days, the fetus is very small but they were able to look at things and saw the cells that will become female sex organs. So, in 60 more days things should be a lot clearer but in the past they couldn't see well enough to determine sex at that point because the fetus was larger and "hid" things. Now, it seems that they have improved quite a bit and are able to do more at a later date. I'm interested in seeing how that works. 

Normally I don't go in for the sex checks, I kind of feel like it's opening a present early, but for some reason this year I'm ultra curious.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That baby will be beautiful! I'm not a fan of cremellos but when they are built like that what's not to like. The mare is stunning.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> That baby will be beautiful! I'm not a fan of cremellos but when they are built like that what's not to like. The mare is stunning.


Thank you QtrBel! LOL! I totally get it about the cremellos and perlinos. I never cared for them either until I got Skippy. They grow on you with proximity I think. I'm very excited to see this foal.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful mom and dad! Can't wait to see a foal on the ground in 2016!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Patti Update*

Patti is now 151 days in foal, confirmed filly, so we're 2 for 2 this year. inkunicorn:

Approx due date 4/15/2016. If she comes on the 15th, I think I'll name her something to do with Tax Refunds.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

U. S. Treasury ?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! The Mint?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So a Quarab baby?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

waresbear said:


> So a Quarab baby?


Kind of a Squarab baby. Patti is 3/4 Saddlebred and only 1/4 Arab. I'm hoping for a Buckskin Tobi that's a little more stock looking but still a pleasure type pinto.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

following!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Following


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Exciting! Subbing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Were you selling that mare a few years ago - I'm sure she was one I liked when I was considering a part Arabian but dismissed because she was too far away


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Were you selling that mare a few years ago - I'm sure she was one I liked when I was considering a part Arabian but dismissed because she was too far away


OH NO Jaydee, Patti has always been one of the "You can buy this horse when you pry the lead rope out of my cold dead fingers and if you can persuade my DH to part with her." horses in our herd. I've had a couple of other pintos that I have sold, maybe one of them. 

I got her as a baby and she and I have always just been singing from the same sheet of music almost from day one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I must have seen her name and pic when I was looking through your website at the other pinto's you had.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe so, I had her son for sale and probably would have used some pics of her and the sire as well.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

OK, I thought of another name if filly is born on April 15th:

Yellow Rose of Taxes


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

206 days in foal! WOOOP WOOOP!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

271 days in foal.....


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

And i still see no pregger mare pics!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

also im seeing "paintbian" x QH breeding. you going with color registry? Or just an awesome beautiful personal/open show horse?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> also im seeing "paintbian" x QH breeding. you going with color registry? Or just an awesome beautiful personal/open show horse?


It's actually almost more of a Pintobred/QH breeding as Patti is 3/4 Saddlebred and only 1/4 Arab. When I showed her at Color Congress, I noticed that all but one of the judges were stock horse type judges, more familiar with QHs than Arabs. Patti and the horse who won, both were stockier than the other horses who obviously had more Arab in them in Pleasure Type category. So, this is my experimental breeding to see if I can get all of the pretty that would come from Patti and color (hoping for buckskin Tobi) and stockiness from Skippy. I should have a 16 HH powerhouse if all the boxes get ticked. 

Note to anybody who wants to show Pintos at the World and/or Color Congress, make sure your horse will let you lift their lip and show their teeth. Patti was really nose shy because we'd been living in AZ and I'd been having to pull the Cholla spines out of her nose. So when the judge asked for teeth, something we don't do in the Arabs, and I reached for her nose......well let's just say I saw that Champion ribbon shred right before my eyes. We took Reserve anyhow but to lose over something so trivial.....GACK!










So when I got Skippy I started thinking about maybe putting him to Patti and kept talking myself out of it, because the foal will only be eligible for PtHA registry, unless I get a solid, then I can go Buckskin too. After a few years going back and forth, should I, shouldn't I? I decided to do it and make the commitment to keep the foal if it's not all I hoped for. It will be a nice athletic horse no matter what, so it's not exactly going to be a hardship. LOL!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

anndankev said:


> OK, I thought of another name if filly is born on April 15th:
> 
> Yellow Rose of Taxes


Just horrible!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

anndankev said:


> OK, I thought of another name if filly is born on April 15th:
> 
> Yellow Rose of Taxes


Oh HAYELL NAH! Maybe Yellow Rose of Baja Oklahoma but Tejas? Not likely....:shock::rofl::hide:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thought about going that rout myself with my mare but everyone has talked me into an arabian stud XD! I still have a unregistered paint i could register though. also have you heard of this registry? thought about registering two of our horses here.

Western Horse Registry Quarter Horse, Paint Horse, Appaloosa, Australian Stock Horse

your guy skippy and the foal should qualify for this from what i am reading.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see the value in that if you just want papers for identification purposes, but especially here in the US, I don't see any real benefit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Patti 2/7/16*

Patti was being particularly opinionated yesterday!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Uh oh she has that look!! Too funny!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Uh oh she has that look!! Too funny!


I'm tellin' ya, that mare can say, "Oh REALLY?" more sarcastically than any human ever though of saying it. Poor barn kid, she's not used to opinionated mares, and even the stallion has taken a liking to her and gives her all kinds of slack and helps her out. NOT Ms. Patti. I knew how it was going to go when she was being led out of the barn and Patti stopped hard, 4 square, in front of me and put her nose in my hand. She was telling the kid, "YOU are NOT my human. THIS is my human.". Kid's gonna have to work for this one.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's very cute though.

And when she gets it she will know she did well and that's the best feeling! Sounds like a lucky kid!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> That's very cute though.
> 
> And when she gets it she will know she did well and that's the best feeling! Sounds like a lucky kid!


She seems to think she is. She's learning all kinds of stuff, just by working with the horses and watching them unrestrained. She's s good kid, willing to listen and try just about anything. Yesterday she helped me catch a Guinea that had gotten wrapped up in some twine. Now wading into those wild birds and grabbing one and trying to work on it isn't for the faint of heart. She did it, and did it well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Credit where it's due. I would much rather wrestle with a horse than a guinea hen! You've got a good helper! haha


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's looking great. It's going to be a beautiful baby.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OOOPS, looks like I forgot to mention, Patti got her last Rhino on Feb 14! OMG time is really gonna fly now! Before you know it, it will be time for the 30 days out yearly vaccines. EEEEEK!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Time does fly. Seems like you just started this thread yesterday. 
I'm feeling the same way about Laela. Seems like just a couple of months ago I was worrying whether the breeding would take or not and the best way to do it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Time does fly. Seems like you just started this thread yesterday.
> I'm feeling the same way about Laela. Seems like just a couple of months ago I was worrying whether the breeding would take or not and the best way to do it.


LOL! I know, it does seem like yesterday that I took Patti in to see if she was even cycling yet. We found she was ready to ovulate, so had to run home and grab the stallion and bring him back to the vet for collection. Thank God for owning my own! And of course, for some reason, she has decided she will not show for the stallion so it's always going to involve the vet.....Why can't she be an "easy" mare? I probably wouldn't love her as much as I do if she wasn't an opinionated baggage though. inkunicorn:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

310 days and counting......


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures! Where are the pictures?!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gonna try for pics today. I've been sick with the crud and am finally starting to feel like sticking my head outside.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Day 316............


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Getting close. Holding my breath for the babies


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, I just looked at her this weekend and was like, "OMG she's gonna HAVE that thing soon!". Gonna try for some pics tomorrow. It's been busy around here!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OK! I finally got a couple of pics today!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She will keep you waiting! Looks pretty comfortable. ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, she's not looking like she's interested in going anytime real soon. She's only 317 days today, so we can hold out for a few more days, at least.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She looks good though. Nice and round


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, she getting big and starting to look like we need to start paying some attention to her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Inside the Stall with Stall Cams*

The light isn't great but......


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

You need to get those feeds online so we can all stalk!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> You need to get those feeds online so we can all stalk!


Yeah, I looked into it and it would cost me a fortune, require a wifi node and all new cameras. Not gonna happen anytime soon. We'll just have to make do with screen shots.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How much longer do you think you'll have to wait?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> How much longer do you think you'll have to wait?


Today is 322, so could be another 20+ or -, or by rough calculation:

Bred on 5/11 + 1 yr = 5/11/2016 - 1 month = 4/11/16, + or minus 10 days either way, she could go on April 1 or wait til April 21. Knowing Patti? May the 12th.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yeah, I looked into it and it would cost me a fortune, require a wifi node and all new cameras. Not gonna happen anytime soon. We'll just have to make do with screen shots.


Psshhh... where's the donation account


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Psshhh... where's the donation account


LOL! Yeah......NO


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Went out to check on Ms Patti and noticed that she's starting to drop. Not hugely but I noticed she's carrying lower and we're starting to have teat development. Day 329 and counting.......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Day 330 and I'm going to try to get some pics today. OF COURSE the wind will be blowing around 50-60 mph all freakin' day. I'll be lucky if the smaller mares don't blow away to KS.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha Ha! That's no lie! I will be here in Kansas looking to grab up those smaller mares when they get here!!!!:loveshower:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wbwks said:


> Ha Ha! That's no lie! I will be here in Kansas looking to grab up those smaller mares when they get here!!!!:loveshower:


LOL! I'll let you know if anyone gets airborne!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Day 333 and I Have BLACKMAIL shots......XRated!*

Patti STREAKIN' for dinner


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The who ha shot.....and the last shot, her lookin' at me like "OH NO you di'n't!"

She's dropping. It's really obvious in person but not so much when I'm trying to get those shots in her stall.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I love the last pic, it really looks like she was thinking "Oh NO you Di'n't"!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wbwks said:


> I love the last pic, it really looks like she was thinking "Oh NO you Di'n't"!!


LOL! I heard her LOUD and clear. She made us move her all over the stall before she'd stand still long enough for DH to get her tail up and me to get the shot. And then she literally SPUN and looked right at me. I heard her. Add 3 days...LOL!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Found you!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Done with your coffee yet? We all want to see your girls


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OK! Finished coffee, went out to see the girls and gave them some loving and took pics, came back inside and had to bathe a dog who somehow found a way to refresh the Eau de Skunk that's been with her since Feb. and had lunch and got dinner in the oven. So, now PICS! 

Patti TaTas










Patti herself


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They both look like they're ready to blow up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Patti is acting like she could go any second. She's also getting quite dark red in the whoo ha, but I spared her taking pics of that. She's look just a wee bit more ready than Boo, but I'm thinking Boo will go before she gets to 340. Patti is 342 today, so we'll see.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Really, so lucky. I'm so tired. 342 would have been a dream Her udders look much farther along then Jazz. And the belly is really low.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's holding out on us, but I don't think for a whole lot longer. She's just too ready to be done with it all. And she's gotten very clingy and lovey dovey. She's always a sweet, affectionate mare but not clingy or overly demonstrative.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you taste the milk to see how close they are to foaling? Do you think that's a pretty reliable way to tell?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Do you taste the milk to see how close they are to foaling? Do you think that's a pretty reliable way to tell?


No, I really try not to mess with their udders too much. It doesn't take a lot to get them streaming and if they go too early, they lose their colostrum. If everything else is pointing to "go", I might pull a little and test it and/or taste, but not a lot and not too often.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've never been around a mare giving birth but have with plenty of other animals. They always get this look about them and the best way I can describe it is that they look vacuum packed. So I wonder if mares get that same look.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well......I don't know. My friend described how Patti looks right now as having gone from a Yoga Ball to a Brick, she's gotten so much more slab sided. I stood behind her today and couldn't see the foal out to either side anymore.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok miss patti! Now that all the other ladies have blessed the world with their sweet babies, the whole show is waiting for you to let your little guy make an entrance. Spotlight is on you!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ms Patti is a little restless tonight. So, I'll be setting the alarm when I do go to bed. Just in case but my feeling is not tonight.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanna see this baby already....lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You and me both


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really hope that you are pleasantly surprised. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck. I hope that Ms Patti proves you wrong. I know how fun it is to get a full nights sleep.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Day 346 and COUNTING*

Nothing last night and I haven't brought her in yet tonight. Still bright and sunny and warm, so let her enjoy while she can. We have weather coming in this weekend, hopefully not til late Sunday evening. Boo still looks like she could go earlier than Patti, even though she's not "supposed" to.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> , even though she's not "supposed" to.


....and that's all you had to say. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Patti Came in Sweaty*

And is down flat in her stall. We have wax and it's looking like she's gonna go.inkunicorn::gallop:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Very exciting, can't wait to hear the news and see the baby of course!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*And it's a filet!*

Looks like we got us a Smokey Black Tobi Filly! Pics to follow soon. Patti had one of the fastest deliveries I've ever seen. Laid down, and by 2115 we had a foal on the ground.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Patti & Baby


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Such a cutie!! Have any names picked out yet?

All these babies...makin' me baby hungry!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*More Pics*

Here are a couple more from tonight. I'll get more and better in daylight tomorrow! We have probably 4 pages of names, not sure yet what we'll go with. Patti was such an OCD PIA tonight, I think her barn name may end up being Patience because she dealt with it better than I did.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here are a couple more from tonight. I'll get more and better in daylight tomorrow! We have probably 4 pages of names, not sure yet what we'll go with. Patti was such an OCD PIA tonight, I think her barn name may end up being Patience because she dealt with it better than I did.


Woo-hoo! !!!!!! Finally, and a filly too! :loveshower::loveshower::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05: Doing a happy dance for you!! What a NICE filly, can't wait to see pics of her trying out her legs tomorrow. 
Congrats ♡♡


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Woot! She's beautiful, can't wait to see her up and running.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY!! Waiting for more pics, but she looks beautiful!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She's gorgeous, congrats! A little mama mini-me 

Do you think you're going to keep this little girl?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats. Yeah for Fillies! Can't wait to hear what name you choose. It's tough. I haven't figured one out yet for my little princess. I love the color. So fun --not too much white either. Now just one more to go!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I SHOULD have slept like a rock last night but, NO, I couldn't settle so I'm going to be checking on the filly and mom and probably will fall out today. GAAAHHH that's frustrating!
@EliRose, no I won't keep her. She's been sold for quite some time already. Patti has a fan club waiting list and I don't expect I'd be allowed to keep one of her foals. Especially since she's MY special mare and I don't breed her often.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

What discipline of riding do you think that she'll be doing as a mare?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love it! Can't wait to see more photos of her out and about.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> What discipline of riding do you think that she'll be doing as a mare?


If she moves anything like her mom, she'll do anything she pleases. Patti will collect up and do western pleasure, trail riding, or she'll trot out and I could ride hunt seat if I wanted to, and she trots level barefoot so could do Country English if I had any interest in that. Patti is a BIG mover and baby has the legs, but we'll just have to wait and see what she likes to do. Daddy is very Western Pleasure.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*As Promised*

Here I am!









And MORE me, because it's all about ME!









We were joking about calling her Patti's New Moon because of her big white butt









Or Patti's Lil Stinker because of her skunky tail. 









She's her mother's daughter alright. She has already learned to freeze and groom when getting a butt skritch.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats! She's adorable and just the right amount of white!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

EliRose said:


> She's gorgeous, congrats! A little mama mini-me


Gorgeous! This was exactly what I was thinking. I've been watching this thread, so I'm glad she finally got here and that everyone is healthy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Vet just left, did the new foal/well foal, IgG check and everything is A-OK! Placenta passed whole and no issues noted. Now she's asleep because she got a LOT of attention real quick.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations! She is an absolute doll <3<3


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Great to know. Good luck in everything you do with her!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! LOVE HER! DO keep us updated, and congrats!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She is adorable, I bet your really pleased with her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

More important than me being pleased, which I am .... VERY, her new owner is super pleased. She's a Chip off the Peppermint for sure. Her mother's daughter.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on that cutie pie of a filly!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, what a stunner. Knew everyone would pop when I was away without service.

Congrats.


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Awww, she's a good looking girl! Congratulations and I'm happy to hear that all is well with mama and baby!


----------

